# need insurance



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

hi all im new to the fourm and i want to get an r33 gtr next mounth and i cant seem to find insurance im 19 i have 2 years no claims and i have a porformance car now its an integra type r jdm but stil cant find insurance for a skyline plz help if you can or send me in the right direction thanks ryan


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

r33.gtr said:


> hi all im new to the fourm and i want to get an r33 gtr next mounth and i cant seem to find insurance im 19 i have 2 years no claims and i have a porformance car now its an integra type r jdm but stil cant find insurance for a skyline plz help if you can or send me in the right direction thanks ryan


Hi Ryan
I would be more than happy to get one of our underwriters to give you a call and see if we can do anything for you? We can offer up to 15% discount as you are a member of this forum.
Please feel free to PM me you phone number/best time to call.
Cheers Dan


----------

